# Lightroom causing brushes causing unexpected kernel mode trap and BSOD



## weepete (Apr 28, 2017)

I've been doing most of my edits on a refurbished Dell Venue 11 tablet with windows 10 as I can use a stylus and draw directly on the image (not perfect but I much prefer it to a mouse and a screen) but I just downloded a windows 10 update and am now getting an unexpected kernel mode trap and BSOD in lightroom, but only when I use an adjustment brush. Otherwise lightroom works fine, all other programs seem to work fine though the SSD is very full after my last trip.

Did a diagnostic  (built in dell software on boot) which showed some battery issues (seems to be redolved after a quick clean of the contacts). Ran the windows memory checker which showed no issues but still getting the error and BSOD. Updated lightroom, bridge and photoshop, no hardware changes and it was running fine until the update installed.

Anyone got any ideas how to resolve it?


----------



## BrentC (Apr 28, 2017)

When you say the SSD is very full how much space is available?   If very little try clearing some space.

My windows 10 is fully updated and I'm not seeing an issue.  You can always try removing Lightroom and then reinstalling.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 28, 2017)

You should be able to uninstall the update and see if that helps.  Settings / Update and Security / Update History / Uninstall Updates.  Windows 10 is notorious for glitchy updates, especially drivers, which is why I keep them disabled.


----------



## weepete (Apr 28, 2017)

BrentC said:


> When you say the SSD is very full how much space is available?   If very little try clearing some space.
> 
> My windows 10 is fully updated and I'm not seeing an issue.  You can always try removing Lightroom and then reinstalling.



4GB last time I checked but I also merged a 10 shot panorama without issue (but a low space warning). Should be able to create a bit more room by getting rid of a few bracketed raws for panoramas. I'll transfer the catalogue tomorrow to my desktop (as a backup, still have the originals on the CF cards as a grsndfather backup)


----------



## weepete (Apr 28, 2017)

SCraig said:


> You should be able to uninstall the update and see if that helps.  Settings / Update and Security / Update History / Uninstall Updates.  Windows 10 is notorious for glitchy updates, especially drivers, which is why I keep them disabled.



Thanks mate, I'll give that a go in the morning. This is the first time I've had sn issue with windows 10, but both my desktop and my tablet are resonably clean anyway. I tend to only use the tablet for photo stuff (especially if I'm on a workshop which I was last week) and my desktop for gaming and photo editing


----------



## SCraig (Apr 28, 2017)

If you decide that the Windows update is what caused the problem there is a way to instruct Windows not to install that one again.  I saw it once but don't remember how to do it since I have the update service disabled so it won't install any updates.  You should be able to find the information on Google though.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 28, 2017)

You can also try going to the Dell site and getting the latest drivers for your tablet.  This may fix any drivers Microsoft update installed if that is the problem.  I would not turn off Windows updates because you want the security and critical updates.  But like @SCraig  mentioned there is a way to tell Windows update not to install a specific update.

Try updating your driver's from the Dell site first.


----------



## weepete (Apr 28, 2017)

SCraig said:


> If you decide that the Windows update is what caused the problem there is a way to instruct Windows not to install that one again.  I saw it once but don't remember how to do it since I have the update service disabled so it won't install any updates.  You should be able to find the information on Google though.



Thanks mate, I never even knew that was an option. I'll have a look into it though I have a recolection that I read somewhere that was an option for the windows 10 pro users only. Not sure what version I have though but will have a look and see.


----------



## weepete (Apr 28, 2017)

BrentC said:


> You can also try going to the Dell site and getting the latest drivers for your tablet.  This may fix any drivers Microsoft update installed if that is the problem.  I would not turn off Windows updates because you want the security and critical updates.  But like @SCraig  mentioned there is a way to tell Windows update not to install a specific update.
> 
> Try updating your driver's from the Dell site first.



Thsnks mate. Yeah, security updates are a concern, but not a huge one for my tablet because I don't use it for much else than photo editing. I'll try updating the drivers first though!


----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks guys, tried a driver update but was still getting the same issue so I uninstalled the latest windows update and that resolved it


----------



## bluewanders (Apr 29, 2017)

I guess it is possible that the full drive was the problem.  Everytime you use an adjustment brush you are adding to lightroom cache.  I have mine set at 20gb but it only occupies what it needs.  It might be possible your cache was set for a size larger than what was available and that was causing the software to crash.  Uninstalling the windows update might have freed up some hard drive space.  It's a possibility.  Whether it was the source or not doesn't change the fact that you need another drive.


----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2017)

bluewanders said:


> I guess it is possible that the full drive was the problem.  Everytime you use an adjustment brush you are adding to lightroom cache.  I have mine set at 20gb but it only occupies what it needs.  It might be possible your cache was set for a size larger than what was available and that was causing the software to crash.  Uninstalling the windows update might have freed up some hard drive space.  It's a possibility.  Whether it was the source or not doesn't change the fact that you need another drive.



Yeah, it's just on there temporarily until I get round to moving it to long term storage on my desktop.


----------



## Studio Appologia (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi, 
May I ask you which update was the problem? I got exactly the same problem on my Surface pro 3. My SSD is not full so it's probably the update too. I restored completely my computer but have the same problem. I can't remember from when i got the problem to find which update is in cause ^^"


----------



## weepete (Jun 4, 2017)

Studio Appologia said:


> Hi,
> May I ask you which update was the problem?


Hi mate, it was the last one. The creators update version 1703 I think. Rolled it back to 1607 and have not had any issues since.


----------



## Studio Appologia (Jun 5, 2017)

weepete said:


> Studio Appologia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thank you for your answer. Sadly I erased my windows.old so I can't go back  
I'll contact Adobe to know if they are aware of this problem and plan a quick update. Otherwise I'll need to reboot everything...


----------

